# Invasion of Baltimore....



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

So I am in Baltimore next week for a conference, and while talking to Dave Trishield and Seanohue the idea of a Herf came up....

I am free in the evenings this Sunday the 11th, and Monday the 12th. Anyone interested? :ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

They will treat you right. Enjoy.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I might be able to sneak away on sunday.
Let me know what time and area you where thinking.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

n3uka said:


> I might be able to sneak away on sunday.
> Let me know what time and area you where thinking.


Well, I sorta need someone from the area to come up with some ideas. I don't know the lay of the land.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

Where's your conference?


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

I don't know many places in Balmer so maybe another Baltimorean (Baltimoron ) can chime in.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Let us know where you will be and we can go from there.
We can always just hit the block


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Hyatt Regency Baltimore
300 Light Street,
Baltimore, Maryland, 21202
Tel: 410 528 1234 


This is where my conference is. I'm pretty sure it's at the inner harbor.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

About 5 blocks down is 
Cross Street Tobacco
1103 Light St, Baltimore, MD 21230

I called them and they have a smoking lounge.
On Sunday only open from 11 to 5 so that leaves me out.

Now for the locals to chime in with recommendations.
I could be anywhere around 7 Sunday night if that is not too late.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

bump for Balt BOTLS...


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

n3uka said:


> About 5 blocks down is
> Cross Street Tobacco
> 1103 Light St, Baltimore, MD 21230
> 
> ...


There are all kinds of places around there and I think most allow smoking...(just my personal opinion but I cannot stand that cross st tobacco...always closed when I need to grab a cigar down there)

two of the more well known places:
upscale: Havana Club http://www.havanaclub-baltimore.com/
laidback: Little Havana http://www.littlehavanas.com/

Tons of other places in the harbor, federal hill, fells point, canton areas

But should probably stay around the harbor and federal hill since they are closest to the hotel. By the way, the hotel guests awakened to a double shooting in front of the hyatt this weekend (http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/local/baltimore_city/bal-md.ci.shoot04mar04,0,4641888.story) (actually not a shooting but that is where they ended up...really it is very safe over there...don't worry...but don't wander off too far)

I would recommend either above...or there is the wharf rat (great house brew); thirsty dog (also great house brew); ropewalk (very cigar friendly). I don't know how liberal these places are with smoking if there are 10 or so people. But if they do not allow smoking there is always the next bar right next door.

What time are you looking at on Sunday? I'll do my best to make it out...but if you need any info or tips send me a pm.

Jeff


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry, got plans with the family on Sunday. Monday isn't good for me either. Smoke 'em up everyone.:ss


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

Well if most B&M's close early on Sunday, what about Max's on Broadway (Fell's Point). They have a cigar bar upstairs, although I don't know the hours there either. Sunday is also Baltimore's St. Patty's Day parade, which starts at 2.


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

If this ends up happening on Monday I think I could make it. Sunday's family day for me.


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

Sound like lots of interest but no none available to organize. Add me to that list. I might or might not be able to make a balt herf depending on when/where. I'll keep an eye out on this thread...


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

bhudson57 said:


> Sound like lots of interest but no none available to organize. Add me to that list. I might or might not be able to make a balt herf depending on when/where. I'll keep an eye out on this thread...


I think the first part is finding out when salty is free. I don't know his schedule at the moment.

I still say we should show him the block


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Guys, would love to join in, but I leave for Vegas for a trade show on Sunday.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

n3uka said:


> I think the first part is finding out when salty is free. I don't know his schedule at the moment.
> 
> I still say we should show him the block


I'm free on Sun. past 8, and Monday past 6.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

How about Monday at http://www.titancigar.com It is about 15 minutes south of Baltimore? I will keep watching this thread to see what you all come up with.


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

My problem is I'm already going to the herf at Mahogany's in Philly on Saturday and we are moving at the end of the month and I have 18 thousand things to do. Sunday is my only option, but I'm only one person and probably won't be able to go anyway because of all of the crap I have to do...


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

so can anyone meet at one of the venues? i'm free monday night if so.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

earnold25 said:


> so can anyone meet at one of the venues? i'm free monday night if so.


If you are a gorilla you are welcome..so yes!:ss


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

earnold25 said:


> so can anyone meet at one of the venues? i'm free monday night if so.


It turns out that Monday evening is going to work out better for me. I'm cool to go to any of the various venues mentioned.

Someone local should make a decision!!


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

SaltyMcGee said:


> It turns out that Monday evening is going to work out better for me. I'm cool to go to any of the various venues mentioned.
> 
> Someone local should make a decision!!


Unless someone has a better idea, how about we start above Ruth Chris and then if people don't like it we can walk over to Power Plant Live, which has several bars. What time are people going to meet?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

FattyCBR said:


> Unless someone has a better idea, how about we start above Ruth Chris and then if people don't like it we can walk over to Power Plant Live, which has several bars. What time are people going to meet?


After dinnertime is good for me,i'll give Jared a ring this evening and get things rolling...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> After dinnertime is good for me,i'll give Jared a ring this evening and get things rolling...


Hope you guys have fun tonight. :al :ss


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> two of the more well known places:
> upscale: Havana Club http://www.havanaclub-baltimore.com/
> laidback: Little Havana http://www.littlehavanas.com/
> 
> ...


Just DON'T buy your smokes at the Havana Club. DeCastro charges waaaaay too much for cigars of questionable quality.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Okay,i called Jared and he hung up.Sooo we will see...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Okay,i called Jared and he hung up.Sooo we will see...


Not a good sign.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Not a good sign.


mmm no...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

It's official, the invasion of Baltimore has been cancelled!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> It's official, the invasion of Baltimore has been cancelled!


What the F.......miss out on a chance to herf.....??..what happened?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

JPH said:


> What the F.......miss out on a chance to herf.....??..what happened?


his schedule was not as it seemed...it seems


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

I see a movie title coming to me..... "Herfless in Baltimore"


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey everyone! Yeah, it turned out that they didn't let me in on my FULL schedule for my trip, so I had to cancel on Dave....

But for the record I did not hang up on him!  
I'm really not sure what happened there.

I come out to the DC/Baltimore area to a couple times a year to visit family, so we will make this happen some time soon!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

SaltyMcGee said:


> Hey everyone! Yeah, it turned out that they didn't let me in on my FULL schedule for my trip, so I had to cancel on Dave....
> 
> But for the record I did not hang up on him!
> I'm really not sure what happened there.
> ...


Party foul!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Party foul!!


:tpd: :r


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Party foul!!


You're right....I'll be in a darkened corner with a dunce cap on my head if anyone needs me...:tg


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

SaltyMcGee said:


> You're right....I'll be in a darkened corner with a dunce cap on my head if anyone needs me...:tg


:r :r


----------

